# Baby Album



## smile4loubie (Nov 11, 2010)

I had my 12 week scan today and everything was perfect =) 
Its hard to access diabetessupport on my phone but I wanna thank Laura for supporting me on facebook & by text.

Here's a link to my photobucket album with all the baby pics. Enjoy =)

http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx127/smileloubie/Baby/


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww how sweet hun thank you for posting, pleased everything went well today x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is going well Loubie


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 12, 2010)

Glad to hear the scan went well. Are you going to find out the sex of the baby at the 20 week scan? I was pregnant the same time as my best friend and are daughters were born a week apart it really is helpful to have someone who's the same stage of pregnancy as you x


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah definitely going to find out =) hehe


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 13, 2010)

No problem hun!

Matt and I are going to try and get a 4D scan done next month so we can also find out baby's sex as we both REALLY want to know lol.


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 17, 2010)

fingers crossed you do!!! lol


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 18, 2010)

I didnt want to find out at first, then it got to our 20 week scan and i couldnt not find out. I wouldnt mind either way but to know we are having a girl is really exciting. 

Its is easyier buying things aswell, unisex things are all white. I dont want everything pink, but knowing we can buy pink pretty things, and lovely dresses is awesome.

Excited for you all 

Yey for babies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 18, 2010)

Lou I've found your photos now.  That's lovely - you've got a full record there!  It looks properly like a baby, too (honestly, mine looks like an alien... it didn't on the scan, think they just pressed the button at a bad moment).  

Glad everything's going so well.....


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats what I thought Lizzie. It actually looks human now! well kind of lol xx


----------

